# Look! We made something special for you!



## VOOPOO (1/4/19)

Look! We made something special for you!
The new member of Drag Fam——-Drag Nano Pod is coming! Guess the size of it?
.
Comment with your ideas for the Drag Nano and tag a friend if you wanna try it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/4/19)

Guess it would be around 75mm X 45mm in size? Hope they come with rebuildable coils

@Jessica-ann

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Juan_G (1/4/19)

That's a excellent idea @VOOPOO 

Please give the Voopoo Nano button activated fire and a rebuildable deck for the atomizer. A 1000Mah battery would also be perfect!

@Paul33 @Dela Rey Steyn @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/19)

I think we all want it to be rebuildable, that would be amazing!!

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/4/19)

yes, rebuildable is exactly what is needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## La_Navidad (1/4/19)

Great news, @VOOPOO 
It already looks extremely cool, the size must be around 40x75mm, hope it's a rebuildable and, more PODs is never enough)
@dunskoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dunskoy (2/4/19)

Voopoo always makes us happy with quality products. Thanks you. I support the idea that was already mentioned here and I also like it: rebuildable coils.
@Largo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (4/4/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Drag Nano Pod is coming!


Very good news!
I think it is about 70 mm of high.
@Timwis


----------



## Timwis (4/4/19)

66mm without mouthpiece/pod

Adjustable airflow
Constant output rather than direct
Both draw and fire button operated
different power settings
At least 800mAh
1A charging
Battery status indication
Innovation (surprise us with something different)
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

